

Why podcasts are suddenly “back” - Doubleguitars
http://www.marco.org/2014/11/16/why-podcasts-are-suddenly-back

======
prawn
If short of time, you can get something from this article just by skimming the
first section about hipsters in Hastings. The gist is that there is often a PR
company (or wave of them) behind a story pushing a particular angle.

